# Monstera friedrichsthalii



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

I just found this plant yesterday and I'm thinking of trying it out in a viv. Has anyone else used it before? The only info out there tells that it is the smallest of the monstera species (six inch leaves, on a vine with the potential of growing up to 8 feet without pruning)


----------



## Frog10 (Oct 18, 2006)

I have seen that in a viv somewhere before....I'm sure the frogs will have fun trying to lay eggs on those leafs


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Very cool. I have never given thought to putting these in vivs at all. Good idea! I think I have a Monstera that I am currently nursing back to health.


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

It can quickly fill a 10 gallon tank, so I would only use it in larger tanks. They also develop thick arial roots. They are strong enough for whites, so darts are no pproblem for them.


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

rbrightstone said:


> It can quickly fill a 10 gallon tank, so I would only use it in larger tanks. They also develop thick arial roots. They are strong enough for whites, so darts are no pproblem for them.


Thanks for the advice! It's going into a 30 gallon tall and I do plan to cut it back when needed. It can't be worse than philodendron in terms of growth, can it?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

My experience with this sepcies is that it stays fairly small for a long time. It can grow fast but I had some in a tupperware container for 2 years and it was very easy to keep under control. This species looks allot like M obliqua also and it has similar growth habits.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have Monstera Obliqua in two vivs, a 20H vert and a 33 cube. It can be difficult to get rooted but once started it grows very quickly. The typical viv conditions seem to be ideal. In my experience it grows the same or faster then the generic philos. I love the look and wrap the vine around the wood "furniture" as it grows. 

EricG.NH


----------

